
How we moved from Heroku to AWS using Docker - jsz
https://blog.progressly.com/how-we-migrated-from-heroku-to-amazon-web-services-aws-using-docker-38bef0b9d424#.3trjgmsnv
======
ruslansv
Love the simplicity of the setup

